# Harbor freight items



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey fellas, some pics on some tools I am considering getting to get me through until I can buy the good stuff. Any thing I should completely avoid?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sarge240 said:


> Hey fellas, some pics on some tools I am considering getting to get me through until I can buy the good stuff. Any thing I should completely avoid?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Since you asked, I would avoid the hand plane.

I would get 3/4in clamps since they will not bend as easily as 1/2in, and use black iron pipe. Harder than galvanized.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+1 with Dave. The marking gauge would work.


----------



## GerryR (Feb 7, 2013)

+1 re the planes, too. From an experience similar to yours when I started, there is NOTHING more frustrating than to use tools that are not functional. 
IMHO, save up to buy the best you can afford. I've had reasonably good luck on ebay and by asking around. I bought several good used Stanley planes, 
learned about sharpening on the web, and am now ( a couple of years later) using the hand tools more than I ever thought. 
Re the marking gauge, if it is a blade style, it will be OK. I have found the pin style to be a bit more difficult to use, set, and keep accurate. 

As for the clamps, they either work or they don't. I've found the pipe clamps that have feet to help stabilize the glue up are more user friendly.

One suggested source for tools of both categories that I have, and use all the time, is Wood River, the house brand from Woodcraft. 
They are certainly more expensive, but you get good tools that will help you learn easier. I do hope this is of help.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Dominick said:


> "+3" with Dave. The marking gauge would work.


I'd avoid the plane....get a decent old Bailey, Record, Millers Falls, etc.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*have you seen this?*



knotscott said:


> I'd avoid the plane....get a decent old Bailey, Record, Millers Falls, etc.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a pair of 1/2" pipe clamps that I use all the time - on small projects. I use mine with a max of a 2' pipe. Any longer and I'd go with the 3/4. Better yet, buy some sets of both.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

They sell the Stanley/baileys bench plane at lowes for $38.00

I'll look on ebay first.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

As a scrub plane mod it is fine but i would get a fixer uper on ebay. Can always buy a new blade for it for $18 from woodcraft


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I have heard bad things about the plane. I don't think you can go too far wrong with the marker or the clamps. I have a pin type marker which works OK. It's made in England, but as there are plenty of plans for homemade markers, you should be OK with a HR one. they're not difficult to make.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sarge240 said:


> They sell the Stanley/baileys bench plane at lowes for $38.00
> 
> I'll look on ebay first.


Definitely skip the plane from Lowes. For that price you can get a classic Stanley/Bailey from Ebay that would likely require very little work to make a great user plane.

You would likely have to spend the same amount of time tuning a new Stanley as you would a classic Stanley/Bailey and in the end you would still have a plane that you likely wouldn't be happy with. Spend a couple of hours tuning an old Stanley Bailey and you'll have a plane to pass on to the next generation.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I took a look at the planes. Stay way from them. I've got a bunch of the 3/4" pipe clamps. They're... well, "OK" pretty well covers it. They work, mostly, but not well. I have pair of older Pony pipe clamps, and they slide smoothly, adjust easily, and lock down correctly. The HF ones are useable, but they don't all slide smoothly or adjust easily.

I have one of of the mortise gauges. Open the package in the store, either before you buy it or just after, before leaving. Some of them are missing pins, or don't tighten down enough to keep the bar from moving. I wrote a review of the gauge I got here: Cheap Sawdust: HF Mortise Gauge. It's got more detail, but basically the review boils down to "It works, and it was cheap. What more do you want?" It is the pin type, and I highly recommend looking into sharpening/reshaping the pins. I've been using it a lot more recently, and I'm getting used to it, but it'll never be a great tool.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for the input, I'll get the mortising gauge, but skip the rest. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I have the other clamps. Squeez kind. Old ones with orange pads suck. The black one seem to be good. I can squeez the hell out of things. Also if i could afford better i would love too buy better. For my projects so far they have worked well.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

eBay has some bench planes, I specifically searched for Stanley. All are pretty different in style/ type. Gotta do some research for the type I need. I have been using a Stanley block plane for planing 1x4&6 stock. It's holding up but it's harder than any bench plane. Any advice for a versatile plane type?


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

According to popular woodworking, the number 4 is most commonly used. Seems its pretty versatile.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I've got a few left for sale. http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale/

The HF will make a decent scrub. but that's about it. The clamps are ok. I'd heed the advice and get the 3/4". I've had a few of the HF break, but for the price they are ok. The gauge should be ok too.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sarge240 said:


> According to popular woodworking, the number 4 is most commonly used. Seems its pretty versatile.


The Stanley No. 4 is the same casting length as the No. 3, but with the same blade width as the No. 5.

Some folks prefer the No. 4 due to being lighter, some folks prefer the No. 5.

This is not a right or wrong, just preference.

I have both, and I do like the relative lighter weight of the No. 4.

If I had to choose only one, it would be a difficult decision.

If you are doing cleanup on a board, perhaps the No. 4 is desired.

If you want to smooth a rough cut board and only have 1 plane, I would choose the No. 5, since the longer casting would help.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input, the number 4 is more than likely going to be my choice. I have searched the planes the other poster linked for sale, and we are considering the purchase now. Her grandfather was a master carpenter for 50+ years, and has more planes and chisels than I could dream to have. He may be sending me on of his really old Stanley's if I'm lucky!


----------

